# Solved: Roxio Creator 9 DE - Not Burning Disk Image



## bluewizard (Nov 25, 2007)

I have a file that I downloaded from a university. It is suppose to have 1/6th Octave audio test tone from 20hz to 20,000hz. The problem is, when you unzip ((7-zip) the file, it is in BIN/CUE format, or a disk image. 

My version of Roxio Creator 9 DE claims it will burn the format, but when I try, I get the Error Message -

"There was a problem writing to the disc. You can try again by clicking the Retry button. You will need another blank disc ready."

Naturally, neither a Retry or another blank disc made a difference.

I wondered if maybe the free version did not include this feature, but the documentation is worthless in determining this. 

Has anyone else had and/or solved this problem? 

Does anyone know of a reliable free program that will burn an audio disc image in BIN/CUE format that I can use in my DVD player. 

What I mean is, these Audio Test Tones are meant to be read by a Audio-CD or DVD Player and played back through your Stereo so you can test your speakers. So, I need a software burner that will burn a BIN/CUE image onto a disc that my audio CD player will recognize.

Any thoughts or solutions. 

Steve/bluewizard


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

What's the link ???


----------



## bluewizard (Nov 25, 2007)

Link?

You mean a link to the specific files I am trying to burn onto CD?

http://virtuelvis.com/archives/2004/09/audio-test-cd

Unzipping this using _7-Zip_ will yield the files -

testcd.bin
testcd.cue
readme.html
license.txt

Are you interested because you want to try and burn the files yourself? That is, to test whether there is a problem with the file? Or were you interested in having a copy of the files for your own use? Because I have a couple other links as well.

One is a series of 100 second files of 10hz each between 10hz and 300hz. Good for testing bass.

Another is a 1/3 Octave series of test tones of 1 minute in length. So, 31 test tones between 20hz and 20,000hz spaced at 1/3 octave.

If you want details on the other files, check out this thread in another forum -

http://www.avforums.com/forums/speakers/925527-audio-test-tones-several-sources.html

Roxio Creator doesn't even seem to begin to burn. It instantly returns the message listed above.

Steve/bluewizard


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I've converted Bin/Cue's before .. But I'll have to clean out some mental cobwebs and see If I figure out how to do it again.
I also have Roxio .. and you had me curious.
It'll be a while before I have time to play with this ... It sounded like a nice sound file to have.
I'll have to fire up an older computer .. I think it has some software in it.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

The link you provided lists a free burner to write these to a CD ... it works.
http://infrarecorder.org/
You really have to be careful and decline to get all the Junk it wants to load.
would be nice to put these in a flash drive instead of a CD.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Is this what you want ???


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Don't think my zip above worked .. I removed it
If you can't Burn to a CD and rip the audio ... these should work
Then Roxio will be able to burn an audio CD .. Or you can put them in a flash drive

wma files @ 59mb >>> http://2noyb.home.comcast.net/WMA.zip
mp3 files @ 17mb >>> http://2noyb.home.comcast.net/MP3.zip


----------



## bluewizard (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm pretty sure if there are files inside the BIN file, they are in WAV format. You can have anything that has limited frequency response or compression.

I tried Windows Media Player, but I can't find anyway to tell it what I want to burn. It seem to only take files from the Microsoft created and designated folders. I tried creating a play list, but there is no way to add files to it. It says Drag-n-Drop the files into the Playlist but gives me now way to select the files. I tried Drag-n-Drop but they wouldn't drop.

Keep in mind, I don't want to play these files FROM my computer, I want to play them in the CD Player attached to my stereo system. So, I need to burn the BIN/CUE files onto a CD. 

I'll give InfraRecord a try, and see what happens.

Steve/bluewizard


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If you are still having problems .. you can get ..
http://www.download.com/PowerISO/3000-2646_4-10439118.html
and convert the bin, cue's to wav files.

Then the wav's can be burnt to a CD with roxio.
I see what you mean about the wav files - this will be a 105MB folder of the 63 sound tracks
Here's the wav's, 6.51MB zipped ... http://2noyb.home.comcast.net/WAV.zip


----------



## bluewizard (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the WAV files. I can certainly use them, but I'm still going to try and burn the BIN/CUE file. That way I'll have one of each. 

I'm going to try InfraRecord first, but thanks for the other links. PowerISO also looks like a worthwhile program.

Steve/bluewizard


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Thank You .. I learned a little today .. now If I can just remember it


----------



## bluewizard (Nov 25, 2007)

This is Odd. I used InfraRecord, and selected "Write Image" which brought up a file selector that defaulted to CUE. So, I selected my file and burned it to a CD-R.

Afterwards, I found 63 files on the disc, but they are in .CDA format and are each 44 bytes in size. Does this sound right? 

It seems that .CDA is the standard CD Audio format for commercial CDs. But the 44 bytes confuses me. Is there a huge hidden file on the CD which contains all the real data?

And how is it possible to reproduce a 22,000hz note with any purity when your sample rate is 44k? 

I'll try this on my stereo, but something really doesn't seem right. 

Steve/bluewizard


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I saw the same thing ... I don't think we're seeing the whole story.
There's more on the CD than that. I think we're just seeing the links to the audio files.

In my system .. The CD made with infrarecorder didn't sound right.

The wav files were more what I would've expected.
And a CD I made from the wav files, using Sonic, is also more what I would have expected.

Personally, I would have preferred a smooth sweep so I could detect speaker resonances/response better.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

> And how is it possible to reproduce a 22,000hz note with any purity when your sample rate is 44k?


I'm not sure it is possible ???


----------



## bluewizard (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah, the files I burned using InfraRecord were messed up too. They wouldn't work in the CD Player for my stereo or my computer. I'm not sure what went wrong, though I have no doubt the WAV files you gave me will work. 

These files seem like valuable tool, but are worthless if they don't work. 

Thanks for the help.

Steve/bluewizard


----------



## bluewizard (Nov 25, 2007)

Problem solved by extracting the WAV files using the free version of PowerISO, then burning those wave files onto a CD.

One remaining problem that is probably not a big issue, but with some test frequencies, I noticed a 'tick' sound in the tones every time the run-time clock incremented one second.

I can live with it as is, so need to solve this problem, though if someone wants to comment that would be fine.

Steve/bluewizard


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

bluewizard said:


> ... I noticed a 'tick' sound in the tones every time the run-time clock incremented one second ..


That's because the sound is repeating at one sec intervals


----------

